# Need Honest (From Experience) Info About Bacolod



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

So back on topic...

I was last here about a month ago and had reluctantly decided to rule out the PI given posts about crime and bad attitudes from landlords.

My circumstances have evolved to the point where I again have little option but to re-consider the PI.

It is important to note that I COULD surrender the dream, and go back to Aussie and get a real job again, most likely in one of the stressed-out rabbit warren cities, but that to me would be a personal failure at this point.

I stumbled across a site that 'sells' retirement in the PI, and the webmaster lives in and promotes Bacolod as one of about ten best places to retire in PI.

While it seems the site provides accurate, approachable info and has a growing and friendly forum, there is clearly a bias to talking up Bacolod, and that's understandable.

So I am reviving the original theme of this thread and asking for 'boots on the ground' reports from Bacolod, and other cities with similar populations, attractions (less crime counts as an attraction in my book!) and cost of living. Also for me regional airport access would be a plus, as don't have time or trust for ferries. Absence of airport is not a dealbreaker, but it would be nice.

Thanks.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

I would like to clarify a point I made in the last post when I said: 'I again have little option but to re-consider the PI.' 

That's not to say that the PI is or was a 'second best' but that I came to Thailand originally based on a 'check-it-out basis', and in truth I was swayed most by the crime statistics, but 'the plan' has evolved to the point where the PI is actually now the preferred option for many sound reasons, such as ancillary visa benefits, ease of re-entry, regional travel cost and access to Hong Kong with less kerfuffle than currently happens in Thailand, and I have since also found places cheaper than Chiang Mai, which was my asian benchmark for the city with the mostest, to slightly smaller cities in PI with similar costs, amenities and attractions. 

I don't need the big city bustle, but I'm not a happy hog in sticksville either, I need a medium sized burg.

It is interesting that, inefficiency, traffic issues, corruption, a variable anti-foreigner bias and 'manyana' seem to be held as institutions of esteem by both Thai and RP officialdom


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Not related specifically to Bacolod, but there is a guy on YouTube who posts videos about living in Dumaguete. His channel is called Life Beyond the Sea. I think he gives a pretty good overview on living in a smaller town in the Philippines.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> Not related specifically to Bacolod, but there is a guy on YouTube who posts videos about living in Dumaguete. His channel is called Life Beyond the Sea. I think he gives a pretty good overview on living in a smaller town in the Philippines.


HondaGuy thanks, I have looked at his site, it seems pretty straight shooting, and while it's not Bacolod, it's another option, and nothing wrong with having options!

JetLag, got your PM thanks for the :bump2: and Happy Holidays to all at Chez 'JetLag'.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If the Bacolog guy is who I think it is his sun glasses are definitely rose tinted. Not to say there is anything wrong with Bacolog but most places in the Philippines are what you make of them.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Gary D said:


> If the Bacolog guy is who I think it is his sun glasses are definitely rose tinted. Not to say there is anything wrong with Bacolog but most places in the Philippines are what you make of them.


Yes, it's a sell in the vein of that other famous expat/retiree site where all the copywriters paint absolutely everywhere as if it were created by Norman Rockwell, with prices to match that imaginary era! They even claim Paris, France is affordable, maybe if you live in the slums! Having said that, the 'Bacolod guy' site provides detailed and useful info, I just wish they'd tone down the rose tint a little... 

I have also found the site (and videos) HondaGuy mentioned is far more grounded, and an informative likeable guy too, with a more 'single guy' perspective.

Anyone reading this should check both sources out, however, I sense both dish good info.

Anymore Bacolod people out there? Must be as there are reportedly thousands of expats there now...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

dhream said:


> Yes, it's a sell in the vein of that other famous expat/retiree site where all the copywriters paint absolutely everywhere as if it were created by Norman Rockwell, with prices to match that imaginary era! They even claim Paris, France is affordable, maybe if you live in the slums! Having said that, the 'Bacolod guy' site provides detailed and useful info, I just wish they'd tone down the rose tint a little...
> 
> I have also found the site (and videos) HondaGuy mentioned is far more grounded, and an informative likeable guy too, with a more 'single guy' perspective.
> 
> ...


I have been residing in Bacolod City since 2006. What info are you seeking?


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

overmyer said:


> I have been residing in Bacolod City since 2006. What info are you seeking?


Hi overmyer,

Are you familiar with the website in question? It is run by Phil M, and Steve F, both of whom are long term PI expats.

In a nutshell, since the site is helpful responsive and informative, but obviously in the business of selling the PI, we were hoping to find a resident that knows the site and Bacolod, and could more or less verify that the picture painted is realistic.

Also your personal tips and experiences in general, for example, how it compares to other PI cities, why you chose it, does it match, exceed or fall short of your expectations, what annoyances could be expected, any excessive brown-out areas, areas prone to flood, airport noise (a large swathe of upmarket Chiang Mai is notorious for this) and so forth.

A few points that come to mind, might be stuff you take for granted now, but wish you knew when you arrived... thanks for the reply overmyer, and have a great festive season! arty:


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

dhream said:


> Hi overmyer,
> 
> Are you familiar with the website in question? It is run by Phil M, and Steve F, both of whom are long term PI expats.
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with the website but will check it out.

The old airport was shut down and the new one is North of the City in Silay. So no airport noise. The old airport's runway is on the SW side of the city (on the coast). Groups have been utilizing parts of the runway for drag rcing and other activities. Those activities have garnered noise complaints from neighbors.

I chose to live here as it is/was a moderately sized city (pop. 650,000 or so) with the conveniences of good healthcare availability (many quality doctors, clinics and several good quality private hospitals), shopping choices (several major shopping centers) and is reasonably clean compared to other cities it's size.

Since 2006 the city has been undergoing a growth boom with several large Business Outsourcing/Call Centers locating here which in turn has sparked the construction of apartments/condos and the building if new hotels and shopping centers,etc. This has increased traffic congestion though. In response, the city has been installing traffic lights and increased the number if traffic enforcers. They now have budgeted to install traffic cctv system.

There are no areas of the city that suffer the flooding as seen in Manila. There are stretches of roadway that will get temporary water pooling (1-2") of water during heavy, prolonged rain but it clears rapidly when rain lifts and doesn't cause road closure.

Power is a different concern.There are often short but unexpected brownouts caused by who knows what. But the situation has been getting better as new power plants come online. The Call Centers have put a lot of pressure on the power company, CENECO to up their game.

I built my home out towards the city's SE edge which is still not heavily developed but I am still only 15-20 min from center of town by car. Where I was about 10 min from the old airport, I am now about a 45min drive from the new one.


----------

